# Are Vision Boards Satanic??



## FemmeFatale (Sep 2, 2012)

So I was doing some research on vision boards since I was interested in making one when I ran across some info that vision boards are typically used in witchcraft and the overall concept is Satanic. Is this true?!


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Sep 2, 2012)

Interesting. I thought the concept was very innocent.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Sep 2, 2012)

It's only satanic if that's what you believe.  I don't believe they are. I believe that vision boards are used a spiritual & uplifting tools.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 2, 2012)

FlyyBohemian said:
			
		

> Interesting. I thought the concept was very innocent.



So did I, but I do have the Secret book and there is a subtle, underlying theme that YOU can do and have anything you want..in hindsight it reminded me of when the devil tempted Jesus when he was fasting.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, vision boards are satanic. As are blowing out birthday candles and making wishes, wishing on a star, writing a list of goals on paper, reading affirmations, daydreaming, making Christmas wishlists--- alladat stuff will send the devil straight to you! You can not do anything that involves wanting better for your lot unless the method has been approved and sanctioned by an approved religious organization. 


/sarcasm


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 2, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:


> Yes, vision boards are satanic. As are blowing out birthday candles and making wishes, wishing on a star, writing a list of goals on paper, reading affirmations, daydreaming, making Christmas wishlists--- alladat stuff will send the devil straight to you! You can not do anything that involves wanting better for your lot unless the method has been approved and sanctioned by an approved religious organization.
> 
> 
> /sarcasm



The thanks button was not enough. So here:







Btw Im on the phone with Lucie she says THANK YOU as well.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Sep 2, 2012)

There was a really long thread on this in the Christianity Fellowship forum: Are vision boards Demonic


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 2, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:
			
		

> Yes, vision boards are satanic. As are blowing out birthday candles and making wishes, wishing on a star, writing a list of goals on paper, reading affirmations, daydreaming, making Christmas wishlists--- alladat stuff will send the devil straight to you! You can not do anything that involves wanting better for your lot unless the method has been approved and sanctioned by an approved religious organization.
> 
> /sarcasm



That was unnecessary as I only asked a question.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 2, 2012)

If you search the web hard enough anything can be satanic. A vision board is just a tool to keep motivated and focused on your goals.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 2, 2012)

barbiesocialite said:
			
		

> There was a really long thread on this in the Christianity Fellowship forum: Are vision boards Demonic



Thanks barbiesocialite..should've known to post this in the Christian forum.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not religious. But here is for you. 

Habakkuk 2:1-3
King James Version (KJV)
2 I will stand upon my watch, and set me upon the tower, and will watch to see what he will say unto me, and what I shall answer when I am reproved.

2 And the Lord answered me, and said, Write the vision, and make it plain upon tables, that he may run that readeth it.

3 For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry.


----------



## claudzie (Sep 2, 2012)

I think vision boards like anything else can be viewed in different ways by different people. What sets it aside is the intention behind it. If you use a vision board to motivate you then no its not satanic but if its there to 'harm' someone (I can't think of how it can at the moment lol) then yes it is. Its all to do with the individual, the purpose and your motives.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 2, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:
			
		

> That was unnecessary as I only asked a question.



I didn't write that to disparage your question. Not at all. I wrote that to underscore hypocrisy I have seen surrounding this topic, which usually comes from those who feel that their chosen path is the only right one, and all others be damned.  Basically, you have to do what feels right to you. If making a board feels right then it feels right. If upon making one red flags go up, then stop and find whatever else that works.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 2, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:


> So did I, but I do have the Secret book and there is a subtle, underlying theme that YOU can do and have anything you want..in hindsight it reminded me of when the devil tempted Jesus when he was fasting.




huh?

God gave us free will......so it is true that You can do....  I'm not sure but I do believe the bible advocate self sufficiency as well as faith......


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 2, 2012)

I just think that many Christians spend so much time worrying about what the devil want and don't want, that it makes me wonder if its not truly the devil they worship. 

I don't spend any portion of my day thinking of what the devil wants or don't like. One reason I'm not fanatic of organized religion. They plant seeds of  negativity in many people's minds and keep them from doing better. I have watched people who spend hours speaking about faith, faith, faith and jesus and the lord all day everyday, know every verse of the bible and still do the most F ed up stuff to the people they know and love. I watch them do evil  45 minutes out of service. I find overly religious people are often self righteous, judgmental, closed minded and hateful and some can even be dangerously scary to deal with. If your religion is suppose to make you better why do your actions, words, and deeds display the reverse?


----------



## Starian (Sep 2, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> I just think that many Christians spend so much time worrying about what the devil want and don't want, that it makes me wonder if its not truly the devil they worship.
> 
> I don't spend any portion of my day thinking of what the devil wants or don't like. One reason I'm not fanatic of organized religion. They plant seeds of  negativity in many people's minds and keep them from doing better. I have watched people who spend hours speaking about faith, faith, faith and jesus and the lord all day everyday, know every verse of the bible and still do the most F ed up stuff to the people they know and love. I watch them do evil  45 minutes out of service. I find overly religious people are often self righteous, judgmental, closed minded and hateful and some can even be dangerously scary to deal with. If your religion is suppose to make you better why do your actions, words, and deeds display the reverse?



Oh, but no one is perfect. God knows my heart. It's about the word, not about the people! 

I spent birth through age 22 dealing with the issues mentioned in your post. So many people ride or die for beliefs they do not even take seriously, as based on their actions.


----------



## keenyme (Sep 2, 2012)

Witchcraft =/= Satanic...

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## DrC (Sep 2, 2012)

The vision board is the devil.
Rap is the Devil.
Sex is the devil.
Rock and Roll is the devil.
High Heels are the devil
Alcohol is the devil.
Masturbation is the devil.
Homosexuality is the devil.
Clubbing is the devil.
Lady Gaga is the devil
The devil made you do it............


People will believe whatever and run with the stated above,  all while the devil is behind the podium,  under their noses, pimping, molesting children, and spreading AIDS. I've always had the eerie feeling the Church is the devil's playground and he has it on lock.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

FemmeFatale

Basically vision boards can become evil if one starts to idolize it and the goals on it. I'm not saying that people shouldn't have goals or use tools to try to better themselves. We just need to remember that having faith in God first then ourselves will get things done. 

Also the book of Habakkuk is about having faith in God's power, not our own.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

MissMasala5
Tamrin
Starian
DrC

was this a vent thread for yall on this wonderful sunday afternoon?


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 2, 2012)

menina said:


> @FemmeFatale
> 
> Basically vision boards can become evil if one starts to idolize it and the goals on it. I'm not saying that people shouldn't have goals or use tools to try to better themselves. We just need to remember that having faith in God first then ourselves will get things done.
> 
> Also the book of Habakkuk is about having faith in God's power, not our own.



Would not the fact that many are on a hair forum which is meant to idolize growing one's hair to a certain goal become a form of vision board?  Thus the forum is evil cause day in day out there are a vast number of people who log on to a board dedicated to idolizing hair.


----------



## DrC (Sep 2, 2012)

menina said:


> MissMasala5
> Tamrin
> Starian
> DrC
> ...



menina  awww   right back at ya!  

Well...ummmm, it is somewhat of a vent for me since I've had bad experiences with religious faith. 
This isn't directed at OP, but it baffles me when two entities that have nothing to do with each other are correlated to be sinful.
Like I would never in a million years link a vision board to satan. Who came up with that idea?


----------



## Lady S (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to go with no, unless you have pictures of satan on your vision board or if your goals involve or related to satanism.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> Would not the fact that many are on a hair forum which is meant to idolize growing one's hair to a certain goal become a form of vision board?  Thus the forum is evil cause day in day out there are a vast number of people who log on to a board dedicated to idolizing hair.



Maa Maa omo mti now you know i ain't say alladat...buuuuutt if growing hair has become the center goal of their life then idk maybe. 

anything can be used for evil just as it can be used for good. some things are necessary and some things are expedient/extra.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 2, 2012)

menina said:


> MissMasala5
> Tamrin
> Starian
> DrC
> ...



Well it is not a vent thread for me. It is what I see. We spend our lives being told how we should live our lives and how our faith should be. In the name of religion and god many have suffered and died. The christians, the jews, the muslims have been killing eachother for centuries over god. They all fight in the name of god. The same god. To me religion comes with so much hypocrisy and and contradictions. I can quote one verse to agree with something and I can quote another to disagree. I have certain beliefs and I do not need religion or verses to back it up. Do good, be kind, respect life, respect eachother, give and live the best life you can without getting in the way of another. Aside from those everything else is BS.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 2, 2012)

menina said:


> Maa Maa omo mti now you know i ain't say alladat...buuuuutt if growing hair has become the center goal of their life then idk maybe.
> 
> anything can be used for evil just as it can be used for good. some things are necessary and some things are expedient/extra.



The thing is, who is to say what is expedient or extra?


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 2, 2012)

menina said:


> @Maa Maa omo mti now you know i ain't say alladat...buuuuutt if growing hair has become the center goal of their life then idk maybe.
> 
> anything can be used for evil just as it can be used for good. some things are necessary and some things are expedient/extra.



did not say that you said all that.  I am speaking to you main point 





> Basically vision boards can become evil if one starts to idolize it and the goals on it.


and in essence being on a hair forum member/lurker is according to your main point a form of idolizing.  

But I did notice that you cleaned it up by adding center goal.  To dedicate years and money on a goal of achieving either healthy hair or long hair that can be considered center goal.  whether center, main or low goal it's still a goal when we become a member.  It's the very reason why people joined, might not be a reason why people stayed but it is the center of our existence on this forum.

so with that said, logic (according to your statement) would mean that we are involved in something satanic.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

DrC said:


> menina  awww   right back at ya!
> 
> Well...ummmm, it is somewhat of a vent for me since I've had bad experiences with religious faith.
> This isn't directed at OP, but it baffles me when two entities that have nothing to do with each other are correlated to be sinful.
> Like I would never in a million years link a vision board to satan. Who came up with that idea?



yea i understand.

i think it can get intertwined/confused when some could be using the board as a nice reminder to have faith/work hard and others could be using the board as a tool to make something happen on its own. but as long as it's not being used as a voodoo doll then what do i know?


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't understand why it would be considered satanic?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> I'm not religious. But here is for you.
> 
> Habakkuk 2:1-3
> King James Version (KJV)
> ...



um.... as it applies to the OP...the scripture is out of context. the vision Habakkuk referred to was prophetic meaning directly from God. It wasn't a vision/goal he had for himself. but this one of my favorite portions of scripture though and I'm glad that you mentioned it.

as to the OP, if you are a Christian then I encourage you to do research...starting with the Bible. 

I am a Christian and would not create a vision board as it is discussed on the "Vision Board" thread and many other places mainly b/c the goals, dreams, etc represented are often fleshly. basically anything that we desire. It could be a car, education, house...all great things, not necessarily evil in and of themselves. The constant struggle as a Christian is a desire to fulfill God's desires and not our own (even those that are "bad") believing that His time and purpose are best. 

We will always want things that aren't a part of God's vision. For me creating a physical representation of those things is not beneficial and spiritually it can be destructive (i.e. i make certain things an idol). Mind you, you can create an idol in your heart w/o a vision board. 

That aside I believe if you are called to be a physician or reduce spending to get out of debt and decide to encourage yourself by writing it on a paper and putting in on your dresser mirror then cool. Some things like "I want to stop cursing out folk" needs no scriptural consultation b/c you know that's a goal in alignment with God's word. Writing down what God has called you to do or His word is not evil or satanic. Actually, it is what prophets have done for centuries. Basically, just check your motives. 

_*All a man's ways seem innocent to him, but motives are weighed by the LORD.*_
-Proverbs 16:2


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 2, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> _*All a man's ways seem innocent to him, but motives are weighed by the LORD.*_
> -Proverbs 16:2




Great verse from the Proverbs.

only problem is that there are too many people playing "Lord/God" who weigh others motives, and don't allow God to weigh it on his own.


----------



## Lita (Sep 2, 2012)

Good thread!


----------



## tocktick (Sep 2, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:


> So did I, but I do have the Secret book and there is a *subtle, underlying theme that YOU can do and have anything you want*



Well, iirc that's one of the the core principles of Satanism: you do whatever you like. 

However, I'm not insinuating that vision boards are inherently "demonic" or the Secret and that mode of thinking is wrong.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 2, 2012)

tocktick said:


> Well, iirc that's one of the the core principles of Satanism: you do whatever you like.
> 
> However, I'm not insinuating that vision boards are inherently "demonic" or the Secret and that mode of thinking is wrong.


really?  how are people even able to know this?

I am way to afraid to even venture into the realm of knowing the principals of satanism, nor do I ever care.  and I think it's scary that people do.

But I am fascinated that christians are very well versed in this though.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> Well it is not a vent thread for me. It is what I see. We spend being told how we should live our lives and how our faith should be. In the name of religion and god many have suffered and died. The christians, the jews, the muslims have been killing eachother for centuries over god. They all fight in the name if god. The same god. To me religion comes with so much hypocrisy and and contradictions. I can quote one verse to agree with something and I can quote another to disagree. I have certain beliefs and I do not need religion or verses to back it up. Do good, be kind, respect life, respect eachother, give and live the best life you can without getting in the way of another. *Aside from those everything else his BS.*



well sounds a little venty to me, but that's good for you and i don't mean to trample on anyone's experiences. the bolded can be taken offensively but i'll leave it alone...

i understand that if most of what we see is negative that the overall conclusion will be that it is negative. i just choose to look past that. i recognize that religion/ancient texts has been used as a tool for people, both negative and positive. and just like anything else in this world, it in itself is not perfect. i don't like the hypocrisy and contradictions i see in people either. it upsets me because i have seen people who are authentic in their faith and actions, so i know it's possible.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> The thing is, who is to say what is expedient or extra?



well it depends on what we believe and sometimes life itself will tell us.


----------



## tocktick (Sep 2, 2012)

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> really?  how are people even able to know this?
> 
> I am way to afraid to even venture into the realm of knowing the principals of satanism, nor do I ever care.  and I think it's scary that people do.
> 
> But I am fascinated that christians are very well versed in this though.



I'm not Christian. I know this information because I took a sociology class at 16/17 and we studied various belief systems, such as Christianity, Judiam, Humanitarianism, New Ageism and yep, Satanism. I am secure in my personal beliefs and didn't feel some very brief research into Satanism would open me up to anything bad. 

Compared to the real evils that are committed everywhere on a daily basis and have happened throughout history, Satantism as a concept for a way of life, doesn't really get a check-in.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> did not say that you said all that.  I am speaking to you main point and in essence being on a hair forum member/lurker is according to your main point a form of idolizing.
> 
> But I did notice that you cleaned it up by adding center goal.  To dedicate years and money on a goal of achieving either healthy hair or long hair that can be considered center goal.  whether center, main or low goal it's still a goal when we become a member.  It's the very reason why people joined, might not be a reason why people stayed but it is the center of our existence on this forum.
> 
> so with that said, logic (according to your statement) would mean that we are involved in something satanic.



okay i understand now. the hair board analogy would make it appear that i'm saying we're all involved in something satanic, but to my knowledge that's untrue. 



> Basically vision boards *can become* evil if one starts to idolize it and the goals on it.



Is a piece of cardboard evil, no. Is someone having a goal evil, no. If i put my goal on the piece of cardboard, is it evil, no. Does the daily devotion to my visual aid open itself up to become an obsession, yes.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 2, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:
			
		

> um.... as it applies to the OP...the scripture is out of context. the vision Habakkuk referred to was prophetic meaning directly from God. It wasn't a vision/goal he had for himself. but this one of my favorite portions of scripture though and I'm glad that you mentioned it.
> 
> as to the OP, if you are a Christian then I encourage you to do research...starting with the Bible.
> 
> ...



Speaking of fleshly things, whenever the Christians I know get "blessings" like a deal on a new luxe vehicle, a promotion, or they hit the jackpot at a casino, they preface these things with, "Look at God!" "God is good!" so understand that it can and does get confusing. Especially those that are hardcore with tithing (beyond what is typical). They seem to think that giving more wins God's favor over giving less, hence, their blessings will be greater. A fool and their money...  

And ITA with you about making a VB of the heart and the mind. Not that I find anything wrong with VBs. And also what you wrote about motives, which touches upon what someone else mentioned about intent. If a person wants whatever because they just want to one-up someone, or because they are lacking in some other area in life and will use tangible or material things to fill a void. Not only might they receive those things, they may just get an added extra: a lesson learned. Because as the adage goes: Be careful what you wish for; you might just get it!


----------



## ambergirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Great discussion ladies! And I think it's a good question. 

First off I dont call Satan into existence. Belief in a thing invites that thing into your life and space and I have no desire to have anything like Satan in my life. I'm also not Christian so take my answer with that in mind. 

I believe that we are in a cocreative relationship with All There Is and that within the vast expanse of All There Is there is the energy of what we might call evil or demonic. 

If in your thoughts, actions, beliefs, you hold the intent of engaging negative energies by wishing ill on others, imposing your will on the universe regardless of the harm it might cause to others, etc then you are on a troublesome path whether you're vision boarding or sitting in church praying and praying and praying for your will to be done. It's about the intent of the action, not the action itself. 

That's why in my manifestation and prayer practice I always, always, always end by saying something like "this or something even greater is the truth of my life and serves the greater good of the world and all concerned"

That said, I'm incorporating some new thinking into my spiritual practices and as a result being more selective about my manifestation practices then in the past.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 2, 2012)

Too lazy to quote.  But speaking to intent:  

you can not manifest everything just cause you put it on your vision board.  I think people have misunderstood the whole secret thing and have ran with the wild crazy idea.  


the secret does not say that everything is entirely on you, nor does it advocate that one is more powerful than an omnipresent.

in fact it reinforces the connection between you and the omnipresent.


----------



## ambergirl (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^  Folks who are approaching it like a shopping list for the universe to fulfill are missing the point and will likely be sorely disappointed, even if they do manage to "manifest" a  few material items here and there.


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

ambergirl said:


> Great discussion ladies! And I think it's a good question.
> 
> If in your thoughts, actions, beliefs, you hold the intent of engaging negative energies by wishing ill on others, imposing your will on the universe regardless of the harm it might cause to others, etc then you are on a troublesome path whether you're vision boarding or sitting in church praying and praying and praying for your will to be done. It's about the intent of the action, not the action itself.



ITA.


----------



## fairyhairy (Sep 2, 2012)

Is it hurting you or others? Is it wrong for you or are you bothered by others doing it? @ the op


----------



## menina (Sep 2, 2012)

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> Too lazy to quote.  But speaking to intent:
> 
> you can not manifest everything just cause you put it on your vision board.  I think people have misunderstood the whole secret thing and have ran with the wild crazy idea.
> 
> ...



good to get that cleared up, because i'm sure people have been thinking that the board is their genie. and that's probably why other's linked it to magic.

the same thing happens with religious text.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2012)

believing pasting pictures on a board will manifest into reality, like praying, wishing, hoping, and idolizing over it is deemed as satanic. you can use a vision board for inspiration and bring visual ideas to goals you want to achieve.


----------



## CoilyFields (Sep 2, 2012)

CoilyFields said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I had heard of vision boards and LOA but had not thought much of it. At one point I believed as many of you do that there was nothing wrong with it. Its just putting your goals on a board or the law of reciprocity in effect etc.
> 
> ...


My response from the other thread


----------



## CoilyFields (Sep 2, 2012)

In response to the question of what's the difference between an action plan vs. Vision board from the other thread :


			
				CoilyFields said:
			
		

> Correct me if Im wrong, but isnt it called a vision board because the point is to see what you desire and your actually "seeing" it creates some kind of power magnetism/attraction that brings it to pass.
> 
> Im a very visual person so I write plans down. Thats how I follow them better. But they were just that...plans. I didnt believe my plan had any special powers for me having written it down nor did I believe that looking at it did anything other than allow me a better grasp of what I needed to do and to keep track of what I'd accomplished so far.
> 
> Like I mentioned before, the problem with the vision board is that it was CREATED with principles that based human success on human ability/power alone. Whereas we believe that we can do all things through CHRIST who strengthens us.  I see that many are trying to transform its popular use into something that is in line with scripture but forreal forreal its like taking a ouigi (sp) board and trying to use it to get the Holy spirit to make intercession for you.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 2, 2012)

Vision boards,LOA etc are just tools..being empowered and focused alone, allows you to manifest...organized religion seems to teach that this is something that comes outside of yourself. What ever you want to program your belief systems with is what you manifest.


----------



## candy626 (Sep 2, 2012)

DrC said:


> menina  awww   right back at ya!
> 
> Like I would never in a million years link a vision board to satan. Who came up with that idea?



The same people that believe satanic messages can be heard when you play popular songs backwards. I think some people are looking to find evil and everything and really just need to loosen up.

I am Christian, and put my faith and trust in God first and foremost. But I don't think there's anything wrong with using a vision board (as long as you're using it properly). I have one for my hair goal. I view it from time to time, but have never prayed over it or done anything crazy with it. I just look at it, remind myself of my goal, then return back to my everyday life.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 3, 2012)

menina said:


> that's good for you and i don't mean to trample on anyone's experiences.
> 
> i understand that if most of what we see is negative that the overall conclusion will be that it is negative. i just choose to look past that. i recognize that religion/ancient texts has been used as a tool for people, both negative and positive. and just like anything else in this world, it in itself is not perfect. i don't like the hypocrisy and contradictions i see in people either. it upsets me because i have seen people who are authentic in their faith and actions, so i know it's possible.
> 
> to the bolded, hopefully i won't regret this but may i ask what you would use to back up certain beliefs? and i'm not trying to cause any strife at all, i just know what i would do, but i understand that not everyone is the same.



Conscience and experience. Every human being is born with a sense of right and wrong.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 3, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> *um.... as it applies to the OP...the scripture is out of context. the vision Habakkuk referred to was prophetic meaning directly from God. *It wasn't a vision/goal he had for himself. but this one of my favorite portions of scripture though and I'm glad that you mentioned it.
> 
> as to the OP, if you are a Christian then I encourage you to do research...starting with the Bible.
> 
> ...



Who is to say my thoughts, needs, wants, are not inspired by god? Everything is up to the reader's interpretation, yours may not necessarily be mine. I do not believe  the bible is a credible text. A great reference point yes. Too many versions exists, too many interpretations, too many chapters missing. "*Written by men* inspired by God" always bothered me.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 3, 2012)

Lady S said:
			
		

> I'm going to go with no, unless you have pictures of satan on your vision board or if your goals involve or related to satanism.



But isn't that rather obvious though? When the devil wants to steer you away from God, do you really think he would be obvious with it? The devil is insidious by nature, he lures us into temptation.


----------



## ambergirl (Sep 3, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:


> But isn't that rather obvious though? When the devil wants to steer you away from God, do you really think he would be obvious with it? The devil is insidious by nature, he lures us into temptation.


 
I don't know, seems like if that's your belief, all of life is just one big temptation not just vision boards. Seems to me it depends on what's in your heart regardless of what you're doing.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 3, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:


> But isn't that rather obvious though? When the devil wants to steer you away from God, do you really think he would be obvious with it? The devil is insidious by nature, he lures us into temptation.


 
Can Christians put pictures of church, living Holy, Jesus, WWTD on their boards? You know, to give them a vision how what they need to be.  Would that make everything alright?  I honestly think some Christians need to print Bible versus and post them around the house to keep them in the right mindset


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 3, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:


> But isn't that rather obvious though? When the devil wants to steer you away from God, do you really think he would be obvious with it? The devil is insidious by nature, he lures us into temptation.



Why is the devil's purpose so important to you? This really bother's me. If you really believe in a god you should be more concerned about his purpose in your life rather than what the devil is trying to do. SMH And how do you know so much about the devil's nature? Have you had a conversation?

All I can do is send some positive thoughts your way to take away all this negativity.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm guessing the op intent is to show it is satanic. But she knows not what she is talking about. Poor Lost soul.


----------



## Enyo (Sep 3, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> Why is the devil's purpose so important to you? This really bother's me. If you really believe in a god you should be more concerned about his purpose in your life rather than what the devil is trying to do. SMH



I see this a lot with very religious Christians and Muslims. It's really a shame. It's almost like God is just a way to avoid the devil instead of being the main focus. I always thought it was weird that in Islam, you say "I seek refused from Shayatan the Accursed" during the ritual prayer (salaat). That means AT LEAST 5 times a day you ask Allah to protect you from the devil. It's no wonder than there is a massive paranoia that Satan is lurking around every corner. Even when you're offering your prayers to Allah (swt), the devil gets a cameo.


----------



## ambergirl (Sep 3, 2012)

Enyo said:


> I see this a lot with very religious Christians and Muslims. It's really a shame. It's almost like God is just a way to avoid the devil instead of being the main focus. I always thought it was weird that in Islam, you say "I seek refused from Shayatan the Accursed" during the ritual prayer (salaat). That means AT LEAST 5 times a day you ask Allah to protect you from the devil. It's no wonder than there is a massive paranoia that Satan is lurking around every corner. Even when you're offering your prayers to Allah (swt), the devil gets a cameo.


 



And from an LOA perspective talk about an anti-productive affirmation! The more you invoke and affirm the thing you don't want the more of it you see and experience. 

If folks were really not interested in what the devil was doing they would just stop giving him/it their thought and energy


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2012)

Not Satanic. Just a tool.


----------



## menina (Sep 3, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> Conscience and experience. Every human being is born with a sense of right and wrong.



cool. it makes me think of the whole nature (conscience) vs nuture (experience) thing.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 3, 2012)

Following some of the reasoning in this thread, I can conclude that Oprah is actually Satan then?...


----------



## menina (Sep 3, 2012)

> I don't understand why it would be considered satanic?



and i don't understand why people are saying that asking a question is being extremely concerned about the devil?

where does that come from?


----------



## JFemme (Sep 3, 2012)

menina said:


> and i don't understand why people are saying that asking a question is being extremely concerned about the devil?
> 
> where does that come from?



It seems her audience for this question should be the CF....

Cant say Ive witnessed many demonic, satanic discussions concerns elsewhere..

Justsaying....

No shade intended


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 3, 2012)

JFemme said:
			
		

> It seems her audience for this question should be the CF....
> 
> Cant say Ive witnessed many demonic, satanic discussions concerns elsewhere..
> 
> ...



You're right which is why I'm done explaining or asking anything in here.


----------



## carcajada (Sep 3, 2012)

Reminds me of the hypnosis thread. *smh*


----------



## menina (Sep 3, 2012)

JFemme said:


> It seems her audience for this question should be the CF....
> 
> Cant say Ive witnessed many demonic, satanic discussions concerns elsewhere..
> 
> ...



i guess so since it's being twisted that recognizing evil is an obsession with evil.erplexed

i'm sure the OP is not concerned about the devil. as a christian we don't sit around being scared of evil. it goes against scripture

ETA: just like how we want to avoid chemicals in food so we find out what food has chemicals in it. it's the same method.

IMO linking that to attracting evil is no better than linking a board to evil. they're both missing the main point.


----------



## menina (Sep 3, 2012)

i know the quoted wasn't addressed to me, but i put some answers in bold.



Tamrin said:


> Who is to say my thoughts, needs, wants, are not inspired by god? *God himself.* Everything is up to the reader's interpretation, yours may not necessarily be mine. I do not believe  the bible is a credible text. A great reference point yes. Too many versions exists, too many interpretations, too many chapters missing. "*Written by men* inspired by God" always bothered me.



it's pretty easy to translate scripture back to the hebrew language. and if we can be inspire us then he definitely could've inspired in the past.



Tamrin said:


> Why is the devil's purpose so important to you? *It's not.* This really bother's me. If you really believe in a god you should be more concerned about his purpose in your life rather than what the devil is trying to do. SMH And how do you know so much about the devil's nature? *the bible. *Have you had a conversation?





Maa Maa omo mti said:


> I'm guessing the op intent is to show it is satanic. *But she knows not what she is talking about. Poor Lost soul.*



which is why she started this thread...

then within the first page people were venting their observations of hypocrisy in religion and the people who say they follow it. (which i understand and agree to a certain extent) however it just didn't seem like an appropriate time/place to discuss those things. my observation was that people were venting their misplaced grips with religion/religious people on the OP, so i tried to show some love.

i see contradictions in this very thread(claiming positivity yet spreading negativity), but they know not what they are talking about. poor lost souls.


----------



## loulou7 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tamrin said:


> *I have watched people *who spend hours speaking about faith, faith, faith and jesus and the lord all day everyday, know every verse of the bible and still do the most F ed up stuff to the people they know and love. I watch them do evil 45 minutes out of service. I find overly religious people are often self righteous, judgmental, closed minded and hateful and some can even be dangerously scary to deal with. *If your religion is suppose to make you better why do your actions, words, and deeds display the reverse?*


 

Great observation! However, just because a person goes to church, and profess to be a Christian, doesn't make it so. The people that you've seen doing this are "fakes." 

Fake Christians are the worse advertisement for Christ. They have done horrible things throughout history, in fact, if you look at the Bible; "religious" leaders conspired to put Jesus to death.

All true Christians are known by their love, even under dire conditions. 
For true Christians, having a relationship with Christ is more important then following manmade rules.


----------



## Lady S (Sep 3, 2012)

FemmeFatale said:


> But isn't that rather obvious though? When the devil wants to steer you away from God, do you really think he would be obvious with it? The devil is insidious by nature, he lures us into temptation.



I don't think a vision board is good or evil, I think it's more the goals and how you work towards those goals that can be good or evil. The vision board is just a neutral tool, a visual list representation of what you're trying to accomplish.  But the person is always in control of how to pursue their goals or even how much energy they want to put into those goals.  I would argue that if a person sets a goal and uses evil to work towards the goal, it's not the vision board that caused it.


----------

